# The Family Comedy, Love the Coopers, arrives on Digital HD on February 2 and Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand February 9.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The Family Comedy Arrives on Digital HD On February 2 and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand February 9

SANTA MONICA, CA (December 21, 2015)- Academy Award® winners Alan Arkin (Best Supporting Actor, Little Miss Sunshine, 2006), Diane Keaton (Best Actress, Annie Hall,1977), and Marisa Tomei (Best Supporting Actress, My Cousin Vinny, 1992) team up to rediscover the power of love across every generation in Love the Coopers on Digital HD February 2 and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and On Demand February 9 from Lionsgate and CBS Films. The heart-warming comedy that reminds audiences what family is all about also stars Golden Globe® winner John Goodman (Argo), Ed Helms (The Hangover), Jake Lacy (Carol), Anthony Mackie (The Hurt Locker), Amanda Seyfried (While We're Young), June Squibb (Nebraska), and Olivia Wilde (TRON: Legacy).

When four generations of the Cooper clan gather for a reunion, a series of unexpected visitors and unlikely events turn the night upside down-leading the Coopers toward a joyful rediscovery of family bonds and the magic of love. 

Loaded with laugh-out-loud special features including a behind-the-scenes featurette and music video by Alison Krauss and Robert Plant, Love the Coopers will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD for the suggested retail price of $39.99 and $29.95, respectively. 



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Making the Coopers" Featurette
"Rags the Dog" Featurette
"Fun on Set" Featurette
Music Video by Alison Krauss & Robert Plant

*Subject to Change 

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: ™ & ® CBS FILMS, CBS and Eye design and all related logos are marks of CBS Broadcasting Inc. Love the Coopers © 2015 CBS Films Inc. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: PG-13 for Thematic Elements, Language and Some Sexuality.
Genre: Comedy, Romantic Comedy
Blu-ray Closed-Captioned: NA
DVD Closed-Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish and English SDH
Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 107 Minutes
Blu-ray Format: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Audio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM, English Descriptive Audio
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio​


----------

